# Heartfelt Humidity Sheets?



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Has anyone used these? These seem like an easy, cheap way to add extra humidification protection.
Humidity Sheets


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have never seen these before!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen them. A buddy of mine partially lined his cooler with them. Pretty slick and take up ZERO space.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

BUMP!!!

I've been wondering upon them myself! Im needing the room and these look like a good way to gain some.

ANYONE USE THESE OR EVER USED THESE??


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I ordered some today along with a bunch more beads... Whenever they get here I will let you know how they work. Hopefully someone else here has them and can give us some thoughts sooner.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Never used it, but it occured to me that it would be a pain in the neck to remove all of your cigars from your humi to get to the sheet on the bottom to recharge it.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont let the beads touch any part of the cedar in my humidor, I wonder if these sheets are safe to have touch the cedar? Havent even heard of these until this post but to tell you the truth, Heartfelt Industries has yet to let me down so Ide try it.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Never used it, but it occured to me that it would be a pain in the neck to remove all of your cigars from your humi to get to the sheet on the bottom to recharge it.


You might be able to use velcro with adhesive and put it on the lid or side. 
Thats what i would probably do anyways.
:hmm:


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

I use these and send them out in my PIFs and trades. They work great! Just leaVE them in your humidor until you need them, then throw them in the baggie with your smokes.


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow that's pretty cool


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Reminds me of those J.R humidity cards what a gimmick.:yield:


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

Just got my Heartfelt 65RH humi sheets. Anyone used them before? Got a few question about them.

1. Which side is up? The Blue or the brown side? Does it matter?
2. Can the sheets be touching the cedar wood or cigars?
3. How can you tell if the sheets are hydrated?

I will try this out in one of my older Humis. Will post my results here later.


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

Finally got everything setup and ready to install the HF sheets.









1. Emptied and clean the Humi.

2. Left it under the sun for the day.

3. Re-seasoned the Humi with Sponge.

4. My humi is roughly 4 x 17 x 8.5 so according to the HF website, I should 
be using 26.3 SqIn of the sheet. I will use 2 x 3 by 8.625 sheets, so that means I am going to use 51.75SqIn, which is more than double the recommended amount.

5. I found some blu tack, so using that to secure Sheets








6. Took RH reading before the sheets went in.








7. Place them at opposite ends of the Humi's cover








8. Will update tomorrow to see if the RH is holding.

Stay tuned...


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

stephen_bj said:


> Just got my Heartfelt 65RH humi sheets. Anyone used them before? Got a few question about them.
> 
> 1. Which side is up? The Blue or the brown side? Does it matter?
> 2. Can the sheets be touching the cedar wood or cigars?
> ...


Just got a reply from the lion's mouth.

"It does not matter which side faces up, both sides are the same. Just about the only way is to re-hydrate when your hygrometer starts to fall. After awhile you will get an idea of how long the sheet lasts in your particular humidor."

Thank you dave for the explanation!!!:cheer2:


----------



## kelvin b (Nov 14, 2010)

What about direct contact with the cedar?


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Neat sheets! Keep us updated on how they work out for you.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been using these for a few months, They work really well actually, about as well as beads. I tried putting them under the drawers which would have worked but re-wetting them was a pain, so i just have them on the bottom drawer of my humi along with the beads.


They work really well for desktop humidors to not take up any limited space :]


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

Just wanted to give everyone an update.

So I placed the sheets in my humi for 24 hours and took the RH reading. Was at 62% So I took the sheets out sprayed it lightly with distilled water and put it back in the humi.

Checked 48 hours later and the RH was 65%, dead on!!! 

So far so good.

Next I am going to give it another few days to equalize then I will start putting in cigars, Will report back then.

I account is full so I can't upload anymore photos. Do you guys know how I can increase it? Thanks.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you had a chance to determine how long they will hold RH?


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

titlowda said:


> Have you had a chance to determine how long they will hold RH?


Still trying to get a feel for it. I will update everyday on status.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

stephen_bj said:


> I account is full so I can't upload anymore photos. Do you guys know how I can increase it? Thanks.


Use photobucket or something along those lines. Its free and works like a charm!


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot Bro.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

they hold just as long, if not a little longer IMO than the equivalent amount of beads, having used them for months now.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey - I just saw these online. Do you think they're a cheaper alternative? ound:










Kidding aside - looks like a really interesting product if you need room in the cooler. I'll be interested to see your results.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm definitely going to recommend getting kitty litter. I grabbed some of these back when my humi held 40 cigars and i really needed the space vs beads..

now that ive upgraded, and kitty litter seems to be a *much* better alternative, I'm going to go ahead and reccomend that for the price, you're better off getting kitty litter, especially for something like a coolidor or something.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Hey - I just saw these online. Do you think they're a cheaper alternative? ound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

I would :bump2: You but i gotta spread it around!


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Evonnida said:


> Has anyone used these? These seem like an easy, cheap way to add extra humidification protection.
> Humidity Sheets


I use them along with a 65% tube. They seem to work great.

I also have a smaller sheet I use in my Cigar caddy travel humidor. They don't take up any space and they work great. I don't know why more people don't use them....


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

I tried just using the sheets for my 200ct humidor, results are pretty good. Not as stable as the beads though. My humidor was empty when I did the trial, so the fluctuations might be from that. The good thing is it saves valuable space in your desktops.

I am going to use a combination of sheets and 65% beads.

Will report back results.


----------

